# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Apple smoked grouse breast

## mountainmark

Apple Smoked Grouse Breast.....with wild rice and fiddleheads 

Grouse Breast (will need maple syrup, sea salt and apple wood as well)
wild rice
Grouse stock
dried lobster mushrooms
fiddleheads
salt and pepper to taste

1. Brine grouse breast in 1 part maple syrup, 1 part sea salt, 2 part water for two hours. 

2. Smoke with apple (or your prefered wood) until done. This will depend on your temp. Just don't dry it out and make sure it's done. My smoker is homemade and will likely be different from yours. It runs about 120 degrees and it was done in about two and a half hours. Allow this to mellow overnight if possible. I always find smoked foods are better the next day.

3.heat up your grouse stock (3 to 1 is the ratio for wild rice, as opposed to 2 to 1 for white rice)

4. add your rice and mushrooms and simmer until all the stock is obsorbed.

5. boil your fiddleheads, drain and serve with a wild vinegar if you have one. If not, a little salt will do.  

This meal is excellent. Everything seemed to compliment each other. DW and I were invited by a chef down in Boston to a dinner he was having recently. The cost was about $180 per plate (free to us  ) But it wasn't better than this. Us wildcrafters get so spoiled 

Enjoy! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

